# Texas Cichlid



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Maximum Size: texas cichlid grow to a typical length of around 12 inches. in the typical aquarium they reach around 10 inches give or take. my experience with texas cichlids is they will grow at a decent rate and should be placed in their long term tank sooner then later. growing them out is usually a bad idea since they arent slow growers.









Housing: a typical texas cichlid will require no less then a 55 (75 preferably). as stated above they dont seem to ever reach their natural wild max length. some do. my old one maxed at around 10 inches. at that length he was a force in his tank. texas cichlids have an awesome look and demand a lot of buffer space if housed with other fish, especially other aggressive fish.

Tank Mates: when they are small they will mix with barbs and other quick fish pretty well. other cichlids tend to take a beating however. especially their own kind. there are other cichlids like jags and terrors that might turn the tables on them as well. point is, pick tank mates carefully. smaller, quick and non threatening fish tend to do best with juvenille texas'. however if you house several texas cichlids together they seem to pair off just fine. the more the better but the space will soon run out. 
this is also the best way to get a nice breeding pair. 









Types: there are blue, green, silver, torquoise...the list goes on. from breeder to breeder texas cichlid have an array of coloration that can be effected by diet and tank set up. like most cichlids the more stressed and lighter the environment the more likely they will be pale in color. however, regardless of color all texans are alike in profile.

Water: they will put up with almost anything. tough fish is an under statement. they will even accept brackish water. however, for max health and growth, clean fresh water around 77-80 degrees is the best solution. well filtered water is a must. they can put up with some major abuse like your typical oscar, but they will also be prone to disease or parasite like "hole in the head" if left unchecked.

Food: anything they will try once. typical pellets and flakes right down to small snails or bloodworms. the occassional feeder isnt bad as long as its not diseased. remember your tank is enclosed and anything introduced in there has no where to go. be careful with live food. variety is key to good color and growth. try a little of anything. 









Tank mates: larger cichlid will give them a threat when small. however when the texan reaches around 5-6 inches they often become the threat. choose a fish that will hold its own and isnt too fragile. also steer clear from a bull headed fighter that will fight with the texan.

Lifespan : 10-15 years.

Sexing: males grow larger. their anal and dorsal fins (as mine was) have more of an extension on them. more of a point. at a larger size they develope a hump on the forehead typical with many male cichlids. the females stay shorter and beefier.

Breeding: use caution!! they breed like no tomorrow. i would say these fish are one of the only other cichlids that might give convicts a run for their money in regards to frequency of breeding and fry produced. know what youre getting into if you want a breeder pair.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice cichlid..beautiful color..thanks for sharing..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

absolutely!
im going to be adding a few profiles as i go. anyone else is welcome to add to any profile i make or make their own. ill pin it up for everyone to read.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice man, I would love to start making these up for my work and handing them out to people as they buy the fish (I'm a manager at a lfs) because even though I give them the knowledge right then and there it seems like it all totally slips there mind because its alot to take in at once. It would be cool if we got a bunch of these together and I could put piranha-fury.com somewhere on it and possibly get some more members.

But like I said great job, I like how it actually sounds like it was done by someone who owns the fish and not someone that googled random facts to try and get hits on his/her fact sheet.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that would be a really nice idea
plus, anyone buying a new fish they really like would greedily take a free piece of information. i know i would!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Great profile @Central.

Do you think that a 85 US gal would be good to keep 4 juv Texas and then as they grow up just keep 2 of them for life????.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes
if they pair up definitely
they are one of those fish that require attention with other fish. some can be downright hostile no matter the gallons they are kept in


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.

I think I have it all decides, I'll get 4 juv texans expecting in advance they form at least one pair and then I'll sell tho other two....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

@Central.

How many times per day do you suggest to feed them, two would be enough or should I stick to once per day????


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

as juvenilles you can feed them 2-3 times a day. small portions. as with most fish, when they get older/bigger you can feed them daily.

they are not a hard cichlid to please. a stable diet of pellet food with the occasional treat of beef heart or krill will do just fine.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks matey!!!.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Central I have a question.

In your opinion what is best the H Cyanoguttatus or the H Carpintis.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Cyanoguttatus all the way. they just look better to me.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------

